# Community > Resource Library >  Dustoff for Willie Peters

## Dundee

Hi guys and gals I are the reader of Scribes book as above topic.I'm on to chapter 4 so just hold on you fullas.
Its a bloody good read thanks Scribe....next too get it is Spanners as promised.

Mangohane and Otupae and Waiouru are all places I have been or worked there.

This book is a a treasure too our nation and the author.   Well done Scribe give me a few more weeks :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> give me a few more weeks:


Taking the piss here Dundee but perhaps it would be faster if you got Sean to read it to you!

----------


## veitnamcam

Nearly finished Scribes "Beneath the southern cross" an involving read. Scribe is a great descriptive writer who pulls you into the story.
Cheers Scribe its been a long time since I read a proper book.

----------


## TeRei

> Hi guys and gals I are the reader of Scribes book as above topic.I'm on to chapter 4 so just hold on you fullas.
> Its a bloody good read thanks Scribe....next too get it is Spanners as promised.
> 
> Mangohane and Otupae and Waiouru are all places I have been or worked there.
> 
> This book is a a treasure too our nation and the author.   Well done Scribe give me a few more weeks


Presumably Scribe did not model the 'Dwarf" on you?

----------


## Dundee

> Presumably Scribe did not model the 'Dwarf" on you?



Ha Ha  :Grin:  Probably fits my description and yeah Rushy, Sean would have finished it by now the little einstein :Psmiley:

----------


## Scribe

> Hi guys and gals I are the reader of Scribes book as above topic.I'm on to chapter 4 so just hold on you fullas.
> Its a bloody good read thanks Scribe....next too get it is Spanners as promised.
> 
> Mangohane and Otupae and Waiouru are all places I have been or worked there.
> 
> This book is a a treasure too our nation and the author.   Well done Scribe give me a few more weeks


Oh dear it took me less time to write the book 'Dundee" Just kidding. What years were you in these areas 

I am glad you are enjoying the book. I might send 'Spanners' another book. It will take a long time to get around all those who want to read it otherwise.

'Spanners' will you please 'Email' your address and I will also send you pictures of 6.5 at the same time.

----------


## Scribe

> Nearly finished Scribes "Beneath the southern cross" an involving read. Scribe is a great descriptive writer who pulls you into the story.
> Cheers Scribe its been a long time since I read a proper book.


Ahhhh a reader aye 'Cam" , Good that you are enjoying it. I enjoyed writing it and I was never sure where the story would take us in the end.  You choose who to pass it on to.

----------


## Scribe

> Presumably Scribe did not model the 'Dwarf" on you?


Actually there was a distinct shortage of 'Dawfs' in the area at the time I remember. It might have been him too 'TeRei'

----------


## Dundee

Hey Scribe I'm getting there Chapter 7 now :Grin: 

Were in Waiouru 1989 and Mangohane Station about 14 or 15 years ago but make a point of going thru that block yearly.

My cousin worked there as a trapper and pretty ironic his initials are V.C and he fought in the Rhodesian war.

----------


## Dundee

Nahh I'm too young too be the dwarf :Psmiley:

----------


## Scribe

> Hey Scribe I'm getting there Chapter 7 now
> 
> Were in Waiouru 1989 and Mangohane Station about 14 or 15 years ago but make a point of going thru that block yearly.
> 
> My cousin worked there as a trapper and pretty ironic his initials are V.C and he fought in the Rhodesian war.



War is tough on people. It certainly knocked poor bloody V.C around.

----------


## Dundee

> War is tough on people. It certainly knocked poor bloody V.C around.


You got that right Scribe. My kids often ask me who won the war (any war) my answer too them is no one wins :Ouch...it Hurts:

----------


## Scribe

THE MEEK SHALL INHERIT THE EARTH - THEY WILL BE TO WEAK TO REFUSE

----------


## Rushy

> my answer too them is no one wins


Dundee, the cynic in me says that the arms manufacturers do!

----------


## Scribe

> Dundee, the cynic in me says that the arms manufacturers do!


No No 'rushy" Its all the fault of the MEEK, Its all this turn the other cheek stuff that causes the problems.

----------


## Rushy

> Its all this turn the other cheek stuff that causes the problems.


That is why from where I sit (which is at the extreme right of Genghis Khan) it is better to take and not need than it is to need and not take.  Oops gave a little insight to my very un PC self there.

----------


## Scribe

> That is why from where I sit (which is at the extreme right of Genghis Khan) it is better to take and not need than it is to need and not take.  Oops gave a little insight to my very un PC self there.


I hope my memory hasnt failed me here.... Remember before the Second World War. Neville Chamberlaine returning to Britain after Britain and France had just thrown Czeckoslovakia to the Wolves (Hitler and his cronies) Hitler could not believe his luck he was bluffing and blustering... and quite prepared to back down.

When Chamberlaine stepped onto the tarmac back in Britain his famous words were. "I give you peace in our time" Well that didnt bloody work did it.

 I prefer myself.

How can man die better
than facing fearful odds 
for the ashes of his father
and the temples of his Gods.

----------


## Rushy

I know of WWII Scribe but I certainly don't remember it. Diplomacy is for the diplomat's and their bloody cucumber sandwiches.  JFK had it right in 62 when he told Nikita Kruschev to piss off and turn the boat around.  He took the world as close to a nuclear war as we have ever been but won the day.  I have often wondered how different your war would have been if he had still been at the helm in the early days rather than LBJ.

----------


## Dundee

What sort of rifle is the armalite Scribe and that rocket that Fred had must be a whole lot more dangerous than the M72 that I used as it had bugger all back flash.    Chapter 12

----------


## Scribe

> What sort of rifle is the armalite Scribe and that rocket that Fred had must be a whole lot more dangerous than the M72 that I used as it had bugger all back flash.    Chapter 12


The armalite was a AR 15 designed by Eugene Stone and taken in by the American military as the M16. It was a selective fire weapon with a 1x14 twist firing a 5.56 x 45 round. The projectile was a boat tail "with unstable characteristics" making little round red entry holes that were often ringed with a four inch circle of deep black and blue flesh that had been destroyed. 

This rocket was the M72. Dont forget 'Dundee' many of these battles took place at night, black as the inside of a cow, in thick jungle. My job was to brass the place up. Other people go more for the big bang theory.

 I forget now the back blast danger area of the M72 but every time my no 2 wanted to let his go I found myself looking down the tailpipe of the bloody thing. If you are looking down the tailpipe of it at  less than a metre when it goes off the M72 is guaranteed to melt you face off right down to at least your shoulder levels. 

I disliked the bloody thing and when my no 2 started to wave his around I was scareder of it than I was of the VC.

----------


## Dundee

Thanks for that Scribe. I'd be shit scared of a VC too and the M72 at both ends.

M72 Light Anti Tank Weopon
The M72 is a self-telescopic,disposable,anti-tank system consisting of a rocket loaded in a telescopic tube launcher.To fire the weopon,protective caps are removed and the inner tube is withdrawn to a locked position.The sights are raised and the target can be engaged.

CALIBRE:  66mm
LENGTH:   89cm
WEIGHT:   2.1kg
RANGE:    1000m (effective 200m)
MUZZLE VELOCITY: 145/sec
EFFECT: penetrates 260mm of armour plate
COUNTRY OF ORIGIN: USA
INTRODUCED INTO THE N.Z ARMY IN 1967

----------


## veitnamcam

> EFFECT: *penetrates 260mm of armour plate*


Faaaark! thats impressive

----------


## Scribe

> Faaaark! thats impressive


Yeh I was scared of both ends of the M72 "veitnamcam" 

The danger radius for the back blast is 30 metres I see "dundee"

----------


## Dundee

Well i'd be shitting bricks too if I was directly behind it. But in Vietnam a solid fart was welcome.Forget the actual quote.

----------


## Scribe

> Well i'd be shitting bricks too if I was directly behind it. But in Vietnam a solid fart was welcome.Forget the actual quote.



The quote was " Happiness today will be a dry fart"

----------


## Dundee

Chapter 16 :ORLY:   Bloody yanks

----------


## redbang

I have a copy of this book, if anyone wants to borrow it feel free to pm me with address etc.

----------


## Dundee

Chapter 17 now this book will be back on the forum shelf soon.       PATIENCE :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scribe

> Chapter 17 now this book will be back on the forum shelf soon.       PATIENCE


Steady on man you will wear yourself out and go to sleep on the tractor or something. Take it easy.

Yanks, sometimes we wondered whether they were on our side or not...There flyboys were bloody good though.

----------


## Scribe

For days the Company set up ambushes, but they produced nothing until the night the Americans landed a man on the moon. Willie's platoon had been left to hold the monastery while the other platoons went out on ambush. They heard the fire fight begin in the early hours of the morning, but had to wait until the men got back in late the follow afternoon to find out what happened. One of the m60 gunners described the whole thing.

"I had just come off sentry about 0200 when I decided to stay up for a few minutes and listen to the moon landing. Me and my mate had a set of earphones, and I was plugged in when there was this bloody great bang as the claymores went off. I quite clearly heard Armstrong say "one giant step for mankind" when this Viet Cong came past taking the biggest steps I've ever seen".

I tell you Willie it was the weirdest thing, and it got worse" the gunner related with a tired grin.
"There were six of them, four of them were down and two got away, though one of the downed ones was a squealer. He'd fallen in a hollow and just when we started to settle down he'd let out a blood curdling screech or start moving around and everyone would open fire again. By daylight we were pretty sick of him so we hurried him off to his ancestors and set out on the tracks of the other two. We came  around the corner on our tippytoes and there is this other bugger sitting on a rock with his rifle magazine in his hand and a silly look on his face".

"Now he is up there with Saint Peter trying to explain where he went wrong" The gunner sat to finish a cigarette that someone had given him before he moved off to his own position.

" Do you think we will ever understand these orientals" he asked plaintively as he eyed his cigarette but before flicking it into Willie's gunpit" 
East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet, and eighteen hours ago you didnt even smoke" was Willies only reply.

The Monastry
Dat Do
July 1969

----------


## Dougie

> Steady on man you will wear yourself out and go to sleep on the tractor or something. Take it easy.
> 
> Yanks, sometimes we wondered whether they were on our side or not...There flyboys were bloody good though.


I've seen Dundee's tractor, no danger if you fell asleep on it. It's got no wheels lmao :ORLY:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

:36 17 4:  :36 17 4:  :3 8 14:  :36 1 11:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

2 chapters to go :36 17 4:

----------


## Rushy

> 2 chapters to go


You are a veritable speed reader Dundee.

----------


## Scribe

> I have a copy of this book, if anyone wants to borrow it feel free to pm me with address etc.


Hi 'redbang' Interested, how long ago and where did you pick up the copy.

----------


## Dundee

Will of dusted that book off tomorrow Scribe.Bloody good read and I would like too purchase a book for my library.So if I can keep this one and pay you for the next one too be forwarded too the next reader and I will happily pay the postage and the price of your book.Otherwise I will just forward it too who is in line next.Your call

Had a look in town yesty and its not in our local shop.

----------


## Scribe

> Will of dusted that book off tomorrow Scribe.Bloody good read and I would like too purchase a book for my library.So if I can keep this one and pay you for the next one too be forwarded too the next reader and I will happily pay the postage and the price of your book.Otherwise I will just forward it too who is in line next.Your call
> 
> Had a look in town yesty and its not in our local shop.


All good 'dundee' You wont find the book in any of the book shops now...I have a bit of stock left from the second print run but not a lot.

   I am glad you enjoyed it though. You keep that copy and send me 20 bucks+4 for postage and I will be happy.

 If 'spanners' will PM me his address I will send him a copy.

----------


## Dundee

Choice thanks a lot Scribe :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Hands up after spanners :Thumbsup:

----------


## DAF

I would be keen for a read as well  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Scribe

> I would be keen for a read as well 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shouldnt take long to get to you 'daf' that 'Veitnamcam' is a fast reader he chewed up the other book pretty fast.

----------


## andyanimal31

I knew vern when he was there.
Off out there again next spring I still do the fencing there and just love the place for the veiws people that i meet and not to mention smacking over the odd veni.
I just wonder if i have met you Dundee at some time in the past.
I presume you are a mate of Hamish 
Give me a pm if you keen for a chat


> Hey Scribe I'm getting there Chapter 7 now
> 
> Were in Waiouru 1989 and Mangohane Station about 14 or 15 years ago but make a point of going thru that block yearly.
> 
> My cousin worked there as a trapper and pretty ironic his initials are V.C and he fought in the Rhodesian war.

----------


## Raging Bull

> I knew vern when he was there.
> Off out there again next spring I still do the fencing there and just love the place for the veiws people that i meet and not to mention smacking over the odd veni.
> I just wonder if i have met you Dundee at some time in the past.
> I presume you are a mate of Hamish 
> Give me a pm if you keen for a chat


Missed out on the Lions (charity - Ronald McDonald house) 4WD trip earlier this year, too many other buggers had signed up, it went through Otupae, Mangohane, Erewhon, Black Hill and Ohinewairua. 

Apparently Mangohane was the first sheep and beef farm in New Zealand to sell for more than $1 million (Warren Plimmer and Jim Bull brought it for around $1.3 million back in 1973... big money back then).  I did a bit of work on Bulls other farms, never got up to Mangohane.

----------


## Scribe

> Missed out on the Lions (charity - Ronald McDonald house) 4WD trip earlier this year, too many other buggers had signed up, it went through Otupae, Mangohane, Erewhon, Black Hill and Ohinewairua. 
> 
> Apparently Mangohane was the first sheep and beef farm in New Zealand to sell for more than $1 million (Warren Plimmer and Jim Bull brought it for around $1.3 million back in 1973... big money back then).  I did a bit of work on Bulls other farms, never got up to Mangohane.


I remember the sale, we were out the back trapping and hunting then...We were also up there when this mob from the lions club came through on their bikes...I couldnt believe how many of them there was

----------


## Raging Bull

> I remember the sale, we were out the back trapping and hunting then...We were also up there when this mob from the lions club came through on their bikes...I couldnt believe how many of them there was


Yeah, it was auctioned off at the Napier Wool Exchange in December, 1973.

The limit for the Hunterville 4x4 Tour this year was 75 vehicles, thats a lot, but at $250 per vehicle (incl two passengers) and  $50 per extra adult, $25 per child (13 and under), they would of raised a fair bit of coin for R McDonald House.

----------


## Scribe

> Yeah, it was auctioned off at the Napier Wool Exchange in December, 1973.
> 
> The limit for the Hunterville 4x4 Tour this year was 75 vehicles, thats a lot, but at $250 per vehicle (incl two passengers) and  $50 per extra adult, $25 per child (13 and under), they would of raised a fair bit of coin for R McDonald House.


When all those motor bikes and vehicles arrived up there the deer thought they were all hunters arriving and so vanished from the face of the earth for a couple of days.

I never have forgotten the Plateau. Jim Warren the resident bonus hunter showing me around the block took me up there for my first visit.
We travelled up the Mangatera almost to Lake Colenso and turned up the Waikotore Stream, we cullers had a 1/2 sized tent camp half way up this stream. We climbed out of the gorge next morning up two beech logs wired together for a ladder (shades of Cave Creek) and hit the track between Taitapu and Ohutu Ridge. When we stepped out onto Ohutu Ridge I could not believe what wonderful country lay at my feet. The rolling hills covered in the golden tussock waving in the light autumn breeze and the valleys with their little patches of alphine beech forest that still survived on the shady and wet sides of the valleys that had seen all the fires of the Moa Hunters long ago.

 I could faintly make out the airstrip at Ruahine Corner and the boundary of our block the Ikawatea River System, and No Mans beyond. I could see the Otupae Range that still held mobs of 60 deer then, away in the distance. Futher out still was the Comet and the mountains of the Tongariro National Park while between in the hazy distance we had the Kaimanawa's and the Kawekas that beckoned and demanded a quick poach. Closer in we had Black Hill and Aorangi and all the local features, clearwater campsite, the Waikotore Stream and the most marvellous camp of all, in a sheltered basin in the forest on the most eastern point of Ohutu Ridge. Ohutu Ridge Tent Camp.

It is interesting, now only the iron chimney remains of the tent camp but the basin itself where the camp once stood in all its glory is now called by the locals Hind Park.

It must have had some effect on a man because I have never really left the place. Either in person or in spirit I am still at that place .

----------


## TeRei

> Actually there was a distinct shortage of 'Dawfs' in the area at the time I remember. It might have been him too 'TeRei'


Probably your mate on PG Tips?

----------


## Raging Bull

> When all those motor bikes and vehicles arrived up there the deer thought they were all hunters arriving and so vanished from the face of the earth for a couple of days.
> 
> I never have forgotten the Plateau. Jim Warren the resident bonus hunter showing me around the block took me up there for my first visit.
> We travelled up the Mangatera almost to Lake Colenso and turned up the Waikotore Stream, we cullers had a 1/2 sized tent camp half way up this stream. We climbed out of the gorge next morning up two beech logs wired together for a ladder (shades of Cave Creek) and hit the track between Taitapu and Ohutu Ridge. When we stepped out onto Ohutu Ridge I could not believe what wonderful country lay at my feet. The rolling hills covered in the golden tussock waving in the light autumn breeze and the valleys with their little patches of alphine beech forest that still survived on the shady and wet sides of the valleys that had seen all the fires of the Moa Hunters long ago.
> 
>  I could faintly make out the airstrip at Ruahine Corner and the boundary of our block the Ikawatea River System, and No Mans beyond. I could see the Otupae Range that still held mobs of 60 deer then, away in the distance. Futher out still was the Comet and the mountains of the Tongariro National Park while between in the hazy distance we had the Kaimanawa's and the Kawekas that beckoned and demanded a quick poach. Closer in we had Black Hill and Aorangi and all the local features, clearwater campsite, the Waikotore Stream and the most marvellous camp of all, in a sheltered basin in the forest on the most eastern point of Ohutu Ridge. Ohutu Ridge Tent Camp.
> 
> It is interesting, now only the iron chimney remains of the tent camp but the basin itself where the camp once stood in all its glory is now called by the locals Hind Park.
> 
> It must have had some effect on a man because I have never really left the place. Either in person or in spirit I am still at that place .


I bet they did. 

Did you ever carry a camera back then? Would be great to see some photos of your old camps?

----------


## R93

> I bet they did. 
> 
> Did you ever carry a camera back then? Would be great to see some photos of your old camps?


Second that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Scribe

I have never had a lot of luck with camera,s...My first decent camera got monsooned in Malaya. My next one got full of water and silt crossing a flooded Marapea river. So I gave up.

If you go to the NZ Deercullers site and have a look in "the gallery" In the Ruahine section you will see most of the camps we used.
It is an interesting place to visit.


Meanwhile I will just have to paint little word pictures for you all which is what an author trys to do.

----------


## Scribe

.

----------


## Scribe

Sorry about it coming out like this...But this is a photo taken by a friend of mine of one of our favorite huts in those day. Ruahine Corner.

I took my Wife to this hut for the first time when she was 17.

----------


## Scribe



----------


## Scribe

Favourite Hut on the Plateau...Makirikiri....Oldest daughter was concieved somewhere within a 10 km radius of this hut.

----------


## Dundee

Classic :Thumbsup:

----------


## Raging Bull

> *I have never had a lot of luck with camera,s...My first decent camera got monsooned in Malaya. My next one got full of water and silt crossing a flooded Marapea river. So I gave up.*
> 
> If you go to the NZ Deercullers site and have a look in "the gallery" In the Ruahine section you will see most of the camps we used.
> It is an interesting place to visit.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I will just have to paint little word pictures for you all which is what an author trys to do.


Thats a bit of a bugger.  That NZ Deercullers website is a gem though, some cracker shots on there.  I remember looking at it a couple of years ago when there weren't as many photos. 

Looking forward to reading your book when it arrives.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cant be far away now.

----------


## Dougie

Heys guys - I obviously get paid a lot more than you sorry lot because after reading the back of Dundee's copy, I bought myself Scribe's book  :Grin:  Fantasticly written, I'm absolutely loving it. I haven't really searched for a kiwi author before but the style of this narrative is right up my alley - really down to earth, easy to read.

Cheers Scribe, and I love your note in the front!!  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Raging Bull

> Cant be far away now.


No worries, it'll turn up.  :Grin: 




*Dougie* - It is a different book to the one your reading. 

*Link:* https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q..._ndV39fsz8Ghbw

----------


## TeRei

> Sorry about it coming out like this...But this is a photo taken by a friend of mine of one of our favorite huts in those day. Ruahine Corner.
> 
> I took my Wife to this hut for the first time when she was 17.


Is that 4 years after you were married?

----------


## Scribe

> Is that 4 years after you were married?


No you mischevious devil.

----------


## TeRei

Look at Sky 18 August NGC Channel 72 at 8.30/9.30 .2 good programmes on Nam. Will tell Bill R you only thought pure thoughts in the bush. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scribe

> Look at Sky 18 August NGC Channel 72 at 8.30/9.30 .2 good programmes on Nam. Will tell Bill R you only thought pure thoughts in the bush.


Will go to someones place to watch it...Tell Bill R I was up his road recently staying with Evan M but I didnt have enought time to go and see him and nan. And the pure thoughts just get purer as I get older.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I would be keen for a read as well 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I received a copy in the mail last night, have been home crook so finished it now.
Thanks Scribe a great read also :Have A Nice Day: 
PM me your addy DAF and il send it on.

----------


## Scribe

You are some reader 'cam' to get through that book in a day. I am glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Most of last night as well-couldn't put it down "just one more chapter" :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I take it you have received the book by now DAF, enjoying it?

----------


## DAF

> I take it you have received the book by now DAF, enjoying it?


Yes thank you, I Started it this evening, I only meant to take a peek but have ended up 36 pages in lol  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gapped axe

Me next if possible please, Don't know how to do the pm bit thingy

----------


## Spanners

I brought a copy - and havnt had a chance to even open it yet - must make time as need to see what all you guys are raving about  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

Well I've just had a chance to start on it - hes flying out to Vietnam - about 1/3 of the way in

Excellent Book!

I hope Scribes reading this (and comes back)  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

Spanners were you ever a soldier? This book tells it as it is eh, I love that however many years later so many things have stayed the same. Awesome story.

----------


## Spanners

Cut lunch commando but not for long as tore ach tendon jumping out of a tree in Waioru and flagged it after that. Spent time at Burnham, West Melton etc also

----------


## Dougie

There are trees in Wai??????

 :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

My Dad just finished the book,thoroughly enjoyed it and recommends possom trapper should read it too. He also said to possom trappers' Nana too have a read also.          Cheers Scribe  :Cool:

----------


## TeRei

May see him tomorrow as we go next to your old haunts and look over that famous black hill.You may know there is a road on left to Kuri which is called Contorta Rd. May have to bodgie it to read GS Rd. Remember the dwarf got off his arse and targeted those early velvet stags in October in the tussock crawling on his belly. Hope to walk up to Ohutu in February when we raft the lower 'Tikei.

----------


## Dundee

Well TeRei tell him too get his arse back on here!   He is a wealth of knowledge.    Regards too Scribe

----------


## Spanners

I finished it a couple days ago. 

Great read  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Well TeRei tell him too get his arse back on here!   He is a wealth of knowledge.    Regards too Scribe


I second that Dundee.  Scribe is a font of knowledge and extemely passionate about hunting and the environment.  I for one miss his contributions to the forum. Do you know why he hasn't been active?

----------


## Dougie

He got grumpy about the 1080 stuff  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

I met Scribe briefly, he was a top bloke.  Hope he returns.

----------


## TeRei

Bugger I took a foto of his old address this morning.

----------


## Dougie

> May see him tomorrow as we go next to your old haunts and look over that famous black hill.You may know there is a road on left to Kuri which is called Contorta Rd. May have to bodgie it to read GS Rd. Remember *the dwarf* got off his arse and targeted those early velvet stags in October in the tussock crawling on his belly. Hope to walk up to Ohutu in February when we raft the lower 'Tikei.


Hang on, is the dwarf a real guy? Who is still kicking?

----------


## TeRei

Wonder if Prince Harry should read it before foto opping in Afghanistan. One of Scibe's old Nam colleagues works in Napier. Nothing glamourous about war especially when you listen to him talking about agent orange spewing out of a plane. Anyway the dwarf would have had a hard time around Aorangi today because it was howling and very chilly.

----------


## Dundee

It sure was a cold bloody windy day today,did ya catch up with Scribe ,TeRei? Dwarfs have a tendancy too keep low in shit like this :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Dwarfs have a tendancy too keep low in shit like this


Dwarf's are very low at all times Dundee.  Has something to do with their distinct lack of height.

----------


## Rushy

> Scribe got tricked by ex-member kiwishooter. Kiwishooter made a new log in and PMed Scribe and told him he was banned over the 10/80 posts/politics
> 
> Scribe quit in disgust that we would ban someone over a 10/80 thread .
> 
> But Kiwishooter was lying. He was banned because he ripped a member off, taking his money for freight on a package and then reversing the package when he got pissy at the other member. 
> 
> Getting Scribe to quit was just a way for Kiwishooter to have another dig a us. 
> 
> I never deleted Scribes membership like he asked. Hopefully he will come back.


Thanks for the clarification Tussock.  Is Scribe aware of the full story?  I am sure he would hold a dim view of being used as a pawn by Kiwishooter.

----------


## Dundee

Welcome back Scribe :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Absolutely agree Dundee.  He popped in for a short while this morning.  Hopefully he will be back in full swing like before.

----------


## Dougie

> Absolutely agree Dundee.  He popped in for a short while this morning.  Hopefully he will be back in full swing like before.


+1

----------


## mucko

Ok Who has the book can you pm me when your done please. i had a good talk with Scribe tonight i wont put words into anothers mouth but i am sure he is reading your comments and will contribute soon.

----------


## Gapped axe

Great read Scribe well researched and written. The history on the different Maori wars was bloody interesting excuse the pun. Things were looking up ha ha. Mucko send me your address details and I will send it along.

----------


## Scribe

> Great read Scribe well researched and written. The history on the different Maori wars was bloody interesting excuse the pun. Things were looking up ha ha. Mucko send me your address details and I will send it along.


Thanks for the compliments G A. I am really glad you enjoyed the book. It was such an interesting book to write. I spent many hours gazing at this land of ours from our yacht trying to see it through the eyes of an 18 year old American Whaler/Sealer and describe it. It is some land dont you agree???. To have looked at it through a sailors eyes has given it a whole new dimension for me. I hope the members of this forum get a chance to sail our coasts and try to imagine what it was like to make landfall in such an interesting place shortly after Cook. Until this period of my life I was always up somewhere high looking down on the country.

The battles you mention...I became so involved as I wrote about them that at the end of the day my 'patu' arm was quite worn out.
I think it used to be called RSI???.

Now the expression Gapped Axe you dont hear anymore except amoung cullers and old Bushmen are you one of them GA????.

----------


## Scribe

Just Googled that very old expression "Gapped Axe" to see how much use it gets in this modern day.

About the first thing me eyeballs fasten onto is expression....Axe Wound...'Vulva'.......The dirty bastards???.

----------


## DAF

I just finished the book this morning, fantastic read, I really enjoyed it. :Thumbsup: 
good to see you back Scribe 

who's next for the book, please PM me

Cheers

----------


## Rushy

> Just Googled that very old expression "Gapped Axe" to see how much use it gets in this modern day.
> 
> About the first thing me eyeballs fasten onto is expression....Axe Wound...'Vulva'.......The dirty bastards???.


Hi Scribe good to see you back.  Enlighten me as to the meaning behind gapped axe if you will.  My old man was in forestry most of his life and was a keen axe man in my youth but the words gapped axe is not something that I am familiar with.

----------


## Scribe

> Hi Scribe good to see you back.  Enlighten me as to the meaning behind gapped axe if you will.  My old man was in forestry most of his life and was a keen axe man in my youth but the words gapped axe is not something that I am familiar with.


One of the reasons I was looking it up Rushey is that it never has been in common use and it is hardly ever heard used nowadays.

This is how I have heard it used in the past.... Once one of our boys went out with the axe and took a swing at a Black Maire stump outside the Ohutu Stream hut that over the years had turned as hard as stone. A chip came off of the cutting edge of the axe.
Hence it was said at the time "That boy has gapped the axe" 

Sometimes a tree would grow around a sizeable stone which will "gap the Axe" 

A hard knot in a piece of wood was known to "gap the axe"

Perhaps the steel of the old often treasured axes like the Kelly mays have been a bit more brittle than what are available now.

That all I know Rushey and like you I would like to know more. I am hoping "Gapped Axe" will come back and explain a bit about his chosen name.

----------


## Scribe

Good on you DAF I am glad you enjoyed it. I think 'mucko' was looking for it a few days back.
 But you send it to whoever PM's you.

I am on the last chapter of new book and are now bored witless and looking for mischief.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good on you DAF I am glad you enjoyed it. I think 'mucko' was looking for it a few days back.
>  But you send it to whoever PM's you.
> 
> I am on the last chapter of new book and are now bored witless and looking for mischief.


Cant wait Scribe :Thumbsup:  I may even_ buy_ a copy!

----------


## Scribe

> Cant wait Scribe I may even_ buy_ a copy!


Thats good Cam. I am afraid the age of books is just about over though.

----------


## Rushy

> Thats good Cam. I am afraid the age of books is just about over though.


Just like the paperless office of the late eighties Scribe.  It will never happen.

----------


## Scribe

> Just like the paperless office of the late eighties Scribe.  It will never happen.


Think Dotcom. And this types ability to flog off half a mill copies for a dollar each. Copyright is under extreme pressure.

----------


## Rushy

> Think Dotcom. And this types ability to flog off half a mill copies for a dollar each. Copyright is under extreme pressure.


Yes that is true.  People are still going to want books in the printed form though.  I just don't see a stack of Kindles on a shelf giving the same sense of pride that a collection of books does.

----------


## Gapped axe

You can't beat going to bed early with a good book and an apple or carrot to eat. When I can, I try to go to bed early 2100hrs as I never know when I might be called out. By going to bed this way I find that I sleep really well, that is untill the pager or phone wakes me. 'Gapped Axe' Term was usually made in a negative term or derogitry comment, some one who is careless. Normally for a new chum around camp i.e Don't let him do it he will gap your axe. I also heard it once about 25yrs ago on A Dogs Show when the annoucer use it when a collie went around the side of a mob of sheep, and one ewe broke and went the wrong way.Well Gap my Axe. Still got my dads Kelly but got sick of putting new handles on it ,so I now use a fibreglass one. There go's the pager now. Back again, I hate alarms that cry Wolf. In the mid eighties I used to be a Rafting and adventure Guide working in the Nth Island on the Motu, Mohaka, Kaituna, Wairoa rivers. Around the same time I worked in the bush Building huts and camp sites in the Urewera's for a firm that had a walking concession in there.  Spent alot of time living with my Grandparents at Totara nth In the Whangaroa Harbour, so i certainly enjoyed that chapter of the book. Peach island must of been one hell of a Pa site.Left there in the mid 60s and hadn't been back till 2yrs ago when  I swam across the harbours entrance to rejoin a vessel that had anchored under the old Gun placements after dropping me off on the northern side. Strong currents and big fish. My age early 50s. Keen to get hold of Dustoff for Willie Peters. Mucko is picking up the book on Tuesday

----------


## Gapped axe

Yes I agree, we are certainly lucky to live where we do, and are able to pursue the different recreational oppotunities that are available.

----------


## TeRei

> One of the reasons I was looking it up Rushey is that it never has been in common use and it is hardly ever heard used nowadays.
> 
> This is how I have heard it used in the past.... Once one of our boys went out with the axe and took a swing at a Black Maire stump outside the Ohutu Stream hut that over the years had turned as hard as stone. A chip came off of the cutting edge of the axe.
> Hence it was said at the time "That boy has gapped the axe" 
> 
> Sometimes a tree would grow around a sizeable stone which will "gap the Axe" 
> 
> A hard knot in a piece of wood was known to "gap the axe"
> 
> ...


Killed a few mices in that hut and chopped up a few animals outside.

----------


## Scribe

> You can't beat going to bed early with a good book and an apple or carrot to eat. When I can, I try to go to bed early 2100hrs as I never know when I might be called out. By going to bed this way I find that I sleep really well, that is untill the pager or phone wakes me. 'Gapped Axe' Term was usually made in a negative term or derogitry comment, some one who is careless. Normally for a new chum around camp i.e Don't let him do it he will gap your axe. I also heard it once about 25yrs ago on A Dogs Show when the annoucer use it when a collie went around the side of a mob of sheep, and one ewe broke and went the wrong way.Well Gap my Axe. Still got my dads Kelly but got sick of putting new handles on it ,so I now use a fibreglass one. There go's the pager now. Back again, I hate alarms that cry Wolf. In the mid eighties I used to be a Rafting and adventure Guide working in the Nth Island on the Motu, Mohaka, Kaituna, Wairoa rivers. Around the same time I worked in the bush Building huts and camp sites in the Urewera's for a firm that had a walking concession in there.  Spent alot of time living with my Grandparents at Totara nth In the Whangaroa Harbour, so i certainly enjoyed that chapter of the book. Peach island must of been one hell of a Pa site.Left there in the mid 60s and hadn't been back till 2yrs ago when  I swam across the harbours entrance to rejoin a vessel that had anchored under the old Gun placements after dropping me off on the northern side. Strong currents and big fish. My age early 50s. Keen to get hold of Dustoff for Willie Peters. Mucko is picking up the book on Tuesday


Well Rushey here we have a good explanation for a piece of colourful language from "Gapped Axe" I will have to see if I can find somewhere to use it in my book.

Well "Well Gap Me Bloody Axe" Those big super calibres are out there mutilating the deer population again. Might do it.

When you were rafting the Mohaka "Gapped Axe" did we fly your gear in.... HKK, Mountain Helicopters

I suspect both books are heading "Mucko's" way but I really dont know.

Whangaroa was our favourite harbour in the North Island and you are right Peach island would have been a stunning sight fully fortified as a Pa.

Thanks for that.  

Signed 
How dead do you want it.

----------


## Scribe

> Killed a few mices in that hut and chopped up a few animals outside.


Ohutu Stream. I used to drop into there in the roar or when I had been eating venison to long and wanted a bit of pork. It was a great place to hunt stags under that big podocarp forest. The place used to go mad. The hut only had a dirt floor then and it was always dirty, it was damp in the winter and it was a hard place to get decent fire wood.

 Interesting thing my old hunting partner Jim Warren found a Moa skeleton in the stream not far up from the hut. It is the sort of country that gives you the feeling that they are probably still in there.
A friend of mine said he got one of the biggest frights he ever had in this hut. He dropped down from Aorangi and got in after dark, cooked a feed and read for awhile before blowing the candle out. He was lying there contemplating the events of the day as you do when he spotted these two great baleful looking eyes staring at him from under the other bunk and along with that the outline of some sinister creature. His blood ran cold and he was frozen to the spot, mesmorized by these two huge green eyes staring at him. He had in the end to make himself get out of bed and get the matches and light the candle expecting to be sprung on. To his great relief on examination of the creature it turned out to be a half rotten stump that someone had pushed under the bunk and the eyes were two big round patches of Phosphorus in the rotting wood.

----------


## Rushy

Ahh how the mind does play tricks some times.  Many a log has looked like a deer and I suspect, many a deer has looked like a log.

----------


## Gapped axe

Arthur and Christine for the Mohaka and Te Hoe, Dereck lowe for the Hut Building and the Podjursky's boys for the Motu. Have also flown with Helipro for Fire fighting training and the real thing. Have flown with Steve Collins, Silver and a number of others. Also have Good friend who comes down to his Bach in his Raven, and when he arrives we go flying. So Cool

----------


## TeRei

> Ohutu Stream. I used to drop into there in the roar or when I had been eating venison to long and wanted a bit of pork. It was a great place to hunt stags under that big podocarp forest. The place used to go mad. The hut only had a dirt floor then and it was always dirty, it was damp in the winter and it was a hard place to get decent fire wood.
> 
>  Interesting thing my old hunting partner Jim Warren found a Moa skeleton in the stream not far up from the hut. It is the sort of country that gives you the feeling that they are probably still in there.
> A friend of mine said he got one of the biggest frights he ever had in this hut. He dropped down from Aorangi and got in after dark, cooked a feed and read for awhile before blowing the candle out. He was lying there contemplating the events of the day as you do when he spotted these two great baleful looking eyes staring at him from under the other bunk and along with that the outline of some sinister creature. His blood ran cold and he was frozen to the spot, mesmorized by these two huge green eyes staring at him. He had in the end to make himself get out of bed and get the matches and light the candle expecting to be sprung on. To his great relief on examination of the creature it turned out to be a half rotten stump that someone had pushed under the bunk and the eyes were two big round patches of Phosphorus in the rotting wood.


You should have been there on Saturday because it was howling. Some good solid wind gusts. Some good heavy horizontal rain and hail at times.

----------


## Gapped axe

Good read, couldn't put it down. Thanks Graeme for your insight into a Vietnam Vet. Skinny as a Gum Diggers bitch. I could actually visulise that, haha. Who's next??

----------


## Neckshot

yep ill get it if its free

----------


## Dundee

You can borrow my one Neckshot

----------


## Savage1

Anyone got the forum copy of this book? Really keen to read.

----------


## Gapped axe

I sent it to happy

----------


## Happy

Yes I have it  Posted a few times that it's ready to go to next reader. Send me pm address  and it ll leave Monday

Cheers

----------


## Scribe

> Yes I have it  Posted a few times that it's ready to go to next reader. Send me pm address  and it ll leave Monday
> 
> Cheers


Hi Happy, Did 'Savage 1' make contact about the book. His Father served in Vietnam in Victor Six. I have some copies still and I promised him one.

----------


## Happy

> Hi Happy, Did 'Savage 1' make contact about the book. His Father served in Vietnam in Victor Six. I have some copies still and I promised him one.


 Hi ya. No its still in my possession along with the other book "Bush Rats " by Neville Tohill. Any one wants to read them let me know and Ill get them away.

 Cheers

----------


## Gibo

IM in Happy one if no one else is  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Happy

@Gibo  Pm me delivery address Ill chuck them in courier bag to you..

Cheers

----------


## Gibo

Will do. By them what do you mean?

----------


## Dundee

Both books :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Are there two dust offs?  :Wtfsmilie:  part 1 and 2?

----------


## Gibo

Dont worry guys I worked it out myself!!! 

 @Happy I have already read Bush Rats mate so just fire us the dust off please  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Just about finished Dust Off so who's next. Have Bush Rats as well. 

Great read @Scribe  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

@Rushy did you say you wanted to read this?

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy did you say you wanted to read this?


Yep would like to.

----------


## Gibo

Send it monday big fulla

----------


## res

I would like to put my name down on the list to read this

----------


## Gibo

> I would like to put my name down on the list to read this


Sweet as. @Rushy can hand it on to you.

----------


## res

Sweet  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

Scribe have you got any more for sale? I can't remember his new handle, @Dundee help me out and tag him please! 

Keen to buy the new book and another copy of dust off and southern cross. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

@Scribe 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

> @Scribe 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Fanks bud  :Yarr:

----------


## Dundee

I got the new one on the weekend 'Hunters and the Hunted'  :Cool:   From a mate in the bush. :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> I got the new one on the weekend 'Hunters and the Hunted'   From a mate in the bush.


In the shed  :Grin:  you didnt even go bush  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> In the shed  you didnt even go bush


I had titties to take care off cause you bastards didn't! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gapped axe

Bush Rats came from me, just thought I would add it to the forum library. Scribe's latest book, is better reading second time round.

----------


## Gibo

Dust off heading to @res
Bush Rats is with @BRADS

----------


## BRADS

Who wants Bush Rats?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> Who wants Bush Rats?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah go on, just about finished my other book.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah go on, just about finished my other book.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope he means the book not the real thing  :Grin:

----------

